# Google Play



## Activeradio (Nov 21, 2008)

I've just logged into the new Google Play. It gives you the option to view "All apps you've installed", but I'm wondering if it's possible to clear your history? It also appears to be display applications that I already uninstalled. Are any of these possible to fix?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is how to clear the search history:

Settings > Applications > Manage applications > Market > Click the clear cache button


----------

